# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Giúp em nâng cấp máy tính ^.^

## thuctapseonx01

đây là cấu hình máy của em, máy em là nguyên bộ của dell :











tình hình là em đang muốn nâng cấp ổ cứng & ram máy tính của mình để chạy ổn hơn một tý, với giá tiền khoảng 1tr3-1tr5, mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ của mọi người:wub:

----------


## tuannguyenshoes49

nhìn cái này thì hơi khó hiểu...........................

----------


## saobang68

bạn chỉ poss con chip không vậy.
nếu bạn muốn nâng cấp ổ cứng thì và ram thì chú ý đến main đó.

----------


## pu6511

ko biết hiện tại bạn đang dùng là ổ cứng bao nhiêu gb. theo mình bạn làm như sau :
- ổ cứng (hdd) bạn mua 1 cái khác 250 gb mới giá tầm gần 800k gắn thêm vào trong máy tính (main 945 hỗ trợ trên 1tb lận)
- ram bạn đang dùng là 512mb/ddr2 bus 533 : bạn mua cây ram mới hoặc cũ bus 533/667 khoảng 1gb giá tầm 300k
tổng là 1tr1. muốn mua thêm card màn hình thì bạn chịu khó tìm card cũ như con geforce 7300gt/7600gt giá cũ tầm 400k-500k. chơi game ngon (bạn đang xài con main ecs 945 phải ko - vga onboard up dc 224mb)
chúc thành công

----------


## mapsieunhan93

máy em là hdd 80gb đó mấy anh, em muốn hỏi là nếu máy em ram 1gb thì nâng cấp hdd lên 320gb thì có chạy ổn ko ạ ^.^

----------


## thietkebietthu

> máy em là hdd 80gb đó mấy anh, em muốn hỏi là nếu máy em ram 1gb thì nâng cấp hdd lên 320gb thì có chạy ổn ko ạ ^.^


chơi luôn 500gb đi, ngại gì thêm chút tiền thôi ... ko thành vấn đề nếu ram 1gb

----------


## luongha83p2

phải xem xét kỹ nhu cầu sử dụng, chứ mua ổ cứng dung lượng lớn không xài hết thì quả là uổng phí.

----------

